# Weekend get togethers for the 4th, 5th & 6th



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello to All,

Another weekend done and dusted. Even though Barasti was a bit busier than usual it was a great night with lots of new faces. Thanks to all of you came out and made another great weekend. I hope all of our new attendees enjoyed themselves and will join us again. 

The Friday night Madinat pub crawl was a great success, with the notorious Tikka Pukka Pukka’s making a special guest appearance. For all of those who managed to get through 3 or more and still walk out of there under their own power you have my utmost respect. I have feeling though that some of us are starting to build a bit of tolerance for them; it’s the only explanation that I can come up with. 

Also this weekend we celebrated two birthdays, Happy (Belated) Birthday Lynda and Marcus!!! 

So being as our fearless leader has decided to desert us for the frozen north,  I as his unofficial P.A. have been given the responsibility of planning our weekends out. So here goes, the plans for this weekend;

*Thurs Dec 4th – 20:30 onwards:*

I thought we could try something a little different this Thursday evening, and as such The Roof Top bar at the ‘One & Only’ Royal Mirage seems to be a pretty good option to try. The plan is to enjoy a few drinks at the Roof Top’s relaxing atmosphere with some amazing views (so I’ve been told). And then if everyone is up for it we can head down to the Kasbar (also in the Royal Mairage) for some more drinks and dancing. 


*Fri Dec 5th – 20:30 onwards:*

Friday night we shall go to Barasti!! 

I know that this is not different and exciting, however after talking to people this weekend, the general consensus preferred to have a least one nice chilling/relaxing evening after a long work week and a partying Thursday. And as most of you know there is no where better in Dubai to chillax then Barasti. However just a word of warning, as some of us found out this weekend, the wind and chill factor does pick up dramatically as the evening goes on, so if you tend to get cold bring something warm to throw on for the early morning portion of the night. 


*Sun Dec 6th - From 1300 onwards*:

As has begun (in my opinion) a great tradition, there will be a late lunch on Sunday which is the perfect way to close a good weekend.
This week I thought we would try something different and slightly more central for those that don’t live in the JBR/ Marina area. 

Lunch at Shakespeare & Co, Al Attar Business Tower, Sheikh Zayed Road

So please post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not:

Elphaba, MazdaRX8, Shinjuku, Shingle Peak, Karendee, Dino, Gnomes (+O), bubbles, Maz25 (+L), Joao, Stevie1980 + Becks, Lupo (+ H), DizzyIzzy, Sara81, Haylz, Mancgary, Jason, Mshurricane, Nomadic, Spellbound, Falk, 30Knots, Aussie Bel, Aisha, Ogri, Andy Capp, Alli, BLM, Katie Potato{insert your name here!} ALL are welcome young and young at heart!!!!!!!!

For the newbies, PM me with a contact number so you don’t waste any good drinking time wander around looking for us. 

Looking forward to seeing you all... 

And one last thing, a great big thanks to Crazymazy for taking the reigns and organising some pretty amazing weekends. THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Wicked!!! Another great weekend ahead! I shall be there


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah thank you Crazy Mazy, we will miss you this weekend.

Monneypenny: the plan sounds fantastic, I shall be there as well, as blah blah, because togheter, our powers combined, we are the, TRIFECTA! 

Hope everybody has a wonderful week.

Izzy


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> So being as our fearless leader has decided to desert us for the frozen north,  I as his unofficial P.A. have been given the responsibility of planning our weekends out.


I don't think I could have give the responsibilty to anyone else after reading the line-up for this weekend. I am GUTTED that I won't be out with you guys these next couple of weeks 

You have ticked every box too:

Style and format - *Tick*
Comprehensive drinking plan for the entire weekend - *Tick*
Homage to the Dubai Ambrosia that is the Tikka Pukka Pukka - *Tick*
A night at Barasti - *DOUBLE TICK!!!* 

I however will be doing a round robin of the the Cotswolds and Sunny Bolton (who incidentally won 4-1 against Sunderland this weekend - Sorry Leanne's husband ) but I'll be back for New Years Eve and, if Moneypenny hasn't done me out of a job, will be looking forward to organising to excellent weekends next year.

Thank you Moneypenny and as always - hope springs eternal


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Excellent choices ...here's what timeout has got to say about the venues:

The Roof Top Bar
A sedate sipping station, The Roof Top remains one of the most magnificent drinking venues in the city. The views, which take in the serene Gulf and the bizarre Palm Island, can't be beaten and the soundtrack of cryogenically chilled beats peppered with the odd classic is perfectly judged. Drinks certainly aren’t cheap here, but the setting is unbeatable.

Barasti
No further introductions needed

Shakespeare & Co
With its granny chic interior, Shakespeare’s creates an atmosphere ideally suited to lazy weekend brunches. The original Sheikh Zayed Road branch stands out, offering an outdoor terrace, while the Al Wasl Road branch is best for families, featuring a children’s room.
Breakfasts are a good bet – try the Lebanese brekkie with halloumi, labneh and saj or the traditional English breakfast. And while the service is erratic and the prices have recently been jacked up, this small chain still offers one of the most quirky, but sophisticated places to hang out for a light lunch.


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Im not saying if I definatly will be out this weekend (coz when every I say YES it normally ends up me working late and missing all the fun) but I am going to try and get out on thursday for One and Only, that place is amazing have a friend who works there, as for barasti on friday i need to get my ass there and have a bit of a chill out  xx


----------



## Leanne Grant (Nov 18, 2008)

Haha dont be he gets plenty stick off me 

Was great meeting you this weekend and everyone else we chatted to. Hope you have a fab time back home its meant to be freezing temperatures back there!!

Look forward to catching up once your back. 



crazymazy1980 said:


> I don't think I could have give the responsibilty to anyone else after reading the line-up for this weekend. I am GUTTED that I won't be out with you guys these next couple of weeks
> 
> You have ticked every box too:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh yes

Wife and kids will be in the UK, so.....................................I'm allowed to come out to play


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Oh yes
> 
> Wife and kids will be in the UK, so.....................................I'm allowed to come out to play


I pity those poor beer mats.....


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Melissa--

Great job on the lineup for this upcoming weekend!!! I'll see everyone out'n'about at 'The Rooftop' & Barasti. Also, everyone make sure you get to Barasti at a decent time or you'll be forced to wait in the 200 meter line that i unfortunately had to endure last thursday night.

Any plans to go out Monday night, since we all have Tuesday off of work????

Looking forward to some drinks with you all!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

italian jason???!! is that you??!!


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

I´m in. Already looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Also we have the Eid holidays coming up this weekend as well. 5 days off I'm not going to know what to do with myself ;-) We should try and do something during the day, we can discuss this weekend.


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

Count me in for Friday night!


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> Another weekend done and dusted. Even though Barasti was a bit busier than usual it was a great night with lots of new faces. Thanks to all of you came out and made another great weekend. I hope all of our new attendees enjoyed themselves and will join us again.
> 
> ...


I assume we are meeting at shakespear on Sat and not sun? I ll be around Thurs but not Fri and hopefully lunch on Sat, haven't seen you guys in a little while so be good to catch up.

Dino


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> I assume we are meeting at shakespear on Sat and not sun? I ll be around Thurs but not Fri and hopefully lunch on Sat, haven't seen you guys in a little while so be good to catch up.
> 
> Dino


Yeah sorry about that, good catch Dino, it is Saturday the 6th of Dec and not Sunday. Even though now we are certian that Sunday is a holiday we could get together then too


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Yeah sorry about that, good catch Dino, it is Saturday the 6th of Dec and not Sunday. Even though now we are certian that Sunday is a holiday we could get together then too


You missed a trick you could have organised a whole weeks worth of activities...


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Folks

First of all I want to thank all of you for the warm welcome the last weekend. It was awesome! I will join you of course again this weekend. Probably I will drink a little bit less (at least one night) so that I will be able to do something the next day ;-)

Greetz


----------



## MsHurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

I havent been out for ages, so will try and go to Barasti on Friday, late as usual though, so you may not remember I was there.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be there on Thursday with a mate, and possibly Friday as well. 

Got an interview Saturday morning, so might be an early night Friday


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I pity those poor beer mats.....


Well, as Roy Castle used to say

"Dedication, dedication, dedication's what you need. If you want to be the best and you want to beat the rest, dedication's what you need"


----------



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

Have to settle down first Friday and Saturday as most furnitures will be coming and then promess to join you all .......


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Just reading through last weeks posts and i realised that I actually witnessed an expat forum outing.....

I didn't realise you were going to the Underground last Saturday, I had been flat hunting and popped in for a "strategic review' of the properties seen. (ie drink til you fall over and if you can still remember anything you saw then it is probably the flat for you......if it sticks in the mind after that then you will be fine getting home in the future)

Do you lot always behave like that, and why were there so few male participants....didn't see any cocktails mind you so I didn't get the full impact of the event.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

cadas said:


> Just reading through last weeks posts and i realised that I actually witnessed an expat forum outing.....
> 
> I didn't realise you were going to the Underground last Saturday, I had been flat hunting and popped in for a "strategic review' of the properties seen. (ie drink til you fall over and if you can still remember anything you saw then it is probably the flat for you......if it sticks in the mind after that then you will be fine getting home in the future)
> 
> Do you lot always behave like that, and why were there so few male participants....didn't see any cocktails mind you so I didn't get the full impact of the event.


That was the final event of the weekend, it's supposed to be a relatively calm lunch - the true drinking is done on Thursday and Friday nights. That's just a chilled out lunch!

There are pictures of the bigger group on facebook...

...although I don't think we 'behaved' in any particularly strange way


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

So please post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not:

Elphaba, MazdaRX8, Shinjuku, Shingle Peak, Karendee, Dino, Gnomes (+O), bubbles, Maz25 (+L), Joao, Stevie1980 + Becks, Lupo (+ H), DizzyIzzy, Sara81, Haylz, Mancgary, Jason, Mshurricane, Nomadic, Spellbound, Falk, *30Knots*, Aussie Bel, Aisha, Ogri, Andy Capp, Alli, BLM, Katie Potato{insert your name here!} ALL are welcome young and young at heart!!!!!!!!

1st thursday without CrazyM....I can see the snapshot of forthcoming week end...all girls desperetely crying and staring at the entrance hoping that "maybe HE might appears..." We men with analcholic drinks on our hands talking about
seal's extinction in Scotland instead of our usual cultural talks concerning football (the real one), rugby girls...Well despite all this, see you thursday night...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

30knots said:


> 1st thursday without CrazyM....I can see the snapshot of forthcoming week end...*all girls desperetely crying and staring at the entrance hoping that "maybe HE might appears*..." We men with an alcholic drinks on our hands talking about seal's extinction in Scotland instead of our usual cultural talks concerning football (the real one), rugby girls...Well despite all this, see you thursday night...


I just hope all of them can cope til the New Year 

It looking like a good lineup though - I'm gutted I won't be there. Thinking of 'maybe' making a guest appearance on Thursday - though that could probably end in disaster and me missing my flight


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I just hope all of them can cope til the New Year
> 
> It looking like a good lineup though - I'm gutted I won't be there. Thinking of 'maybe' making a guest appearance on Thursday - though that could probably end in disaster and me missing my flight


We're gonna get hammered to celebrate finally being able to get rid of you!


----------



## Leanne Grant (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey we will be out on Friday night see you all there  x


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey what a geat social scene we've got going here, pity I wont be here for a while,and have been internetless all these weeks till now I'm away on hols. I'm encouraged to read crazy will still be organising weekends still in the new year, actually wish I was going to be there for new year but I'll be making the most of it here in Aus, Can someone remind what our group on facebook is because I think I joined when we first started it and it was so difficlt to find I remember.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Found it, no worries


----------



## Abe (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello all. I've just arrived in Dubai this Monday. First day of work Thursday. I look forward to joining everyone this week-end and trying some of the famous Pokki Tokkie's (did I get that right?).


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Abe said:


> Hello all. I've just arrived in Dubai this Monday. First day of work Thursday. I look forward to joining everyone this week-end and trying some of the famous Pokki Tokkie's (did I get that right?).


Hey Abe, 

Welcome to Dubai. We'll be out this weekend, however I think we're going to miss out on the Tikka Pukka Pukkas, but don't worry they kept popping back up so I am sure you will be able to try one soon enough.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Glutton for punishment by the sound of it


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello everyone, I've got a work evening tomorrow - dhow cruise on the creek, which should be good but may be wet and cold - So won't be joining you tomorrow night, but will definately be in Barasti for more of the usual fun.. Have fun tomorrow. Sam


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I just hope all of them can cope til the New Year :


hahaha, im sure we will manage to do A OK


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Please see the link below

(http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-living-dubai/13831-charity-help-needed.html)

I have talked to Moneypenny and, in my absence, she will be doing a whip round over the course of the three weekend events this week.

I am sure that we that are privelaged to earn considerable sums more than these hard working labourers can at the very least drink one drink less in the evening and put that cash to a VERY worthwhile cause.

I'll be donating from afar too!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Please see the link below
> 
> (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-living-dubai/13831-charity-help-needed.html)
> 
> ...



Good plan & much appreciated. 

Let me know how/when you want to hand over the donations.

Thanks


-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just realised, other than Crazy's (who may not be there) and Maz's (who will not be early), I haven't got any mobile numbers.

Anyone want to pm me their number who'll be there from about 8.30pm?

Cheers


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Just realised, other than Crazy's (who may not be there) and Maz's (who will not be early), I haven't got any mobile numbers.
> 
> Anyone want to pm me their number who'll be there from about 8.30pm?
> 
> Cheers


Hi!

Same here. PM needed


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

joao731 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Same here. PM needed


PM Caldwema!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Good meeting everbody last night - thought I would just check Moneypenny had got it all sorted


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

To the Irish girl I talked yesterday about searching an appartment: I am not sure, if I indicated you my mobile phone number correctly. I noticed that I had it wrong in mind ;-)

My real number ends with 1475 and not with 7514. The rest is correct... 

Greetz
Heiri


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Mel for organsing a great weekend! Had a blast last night even with the unbelievable down pour!!


----------

